# [MYSQL] getTimestamp schlägt fehl?



## Verjigorm (16. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

habe da ein merkwürdiges Problem:
Eine Spalte in MYSQL ist vom Typ Timestamp mit Default-Wert: 0000-00-00 00:00:00

Nun steht eben in diesem Datensatz dieser Default-Wert drin.
Ich mache nun ein 
	
	
	
	





```
set.getTimestamp(13);
```
Und als Fehlermeldung erhalte ich:


> Cannot convert value '0000-00-00 00:00:00' from column 13 to TIMESTAMP.



kann mir jemand sagen, wieso das nicht geht?
Bin grade etwas planlos.

mfg Verjigorm


----------



## SlaterB (16. Sep 2009)

das findet man recht zahlreich bei google
Google

nachdem was ich so kurz gelesen habe entweder falscher Treiber-Name oder gänzlich zu alte Version,
vielleicht auch nicht richtiger Dialekt eingestellt und was es nicht alles gibt


----------



## Verjigorm (17. Sep 2009)

Ja, gelesen hatte ich das auch alles, aber die gängigste Lösung, dieses 
"zeroDateTimeBehavior=convertToNull" bringt mir halt irgendwie nichts, da die Spalte nur NON-NULL-Werte erwartet.

Wenn ich das Datum auf NULL prüfe und stattdessen 

```
stmt.setTimestamp(13, new Timestamp(0));
```
 schreibe, kommt die Fehlermeldung:


> com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlDataTruncation: Data truncation: Incorrect datetime value: '1970-01-01 01:00:00' for column 'dRF_datum' at row 1


Und dazu finde ich leider keine Lösung

mfg


----------



## Verjigorm (17. Sep 2009)

mit new Timestamp(1000) geht es, wieso auch immer


----------

